# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  مشکل با اجرای برنامه بر روی اندروید های پایین تر

## sajioo

سلام دوستان
من برنامه ی ساده با اندروید نوشتم و بر روی تبلتم که اندروید 4.1 داره اجرا میشه اما روی گوشی های با اندروید پایین تر اجرا میکنم اجرا نمیشه اصلا
کسی دلیلشو میدونه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،
دلفی از اندروید 2.3.3 به بالا پشتیبانی میکنه (به عبارتی پایین ترین نسخه api اندروید باید 10 باشه).
موفق باشید.

----------


## Mask

> با سلام،
> دلفی از اندروید 2.3.3 به بالا پشتیبانی میکنه (به عبارتی پایین ترین نسخه api اندروید باید 10 باشه).
> موفق باشید.


ایا به صورت پیشفرض اینطوریه یا باید api مربوطه رو بعد از نصب دلفی بهش معرفی کنیم؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> ایا به صورت پیشفرض اینطوریه یا باید api مربوطه رو بعد از نصب دلفی بهش معرفی کنیم؟


میشه دقیقتر بگی؟ متوجه نشدم منظورت چیه؟!  :متعجب:

----------


## Mask

ببین شاهین جان من Android Api 10 رو در این مسیر میریزم.
C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\15.0\  PlatformSDKs\adt-bundle-windows-x86-20131030\sdk\platforms\android-10
و توط قسمت زیر به Sdk Manager معرفیش میکنم.
Untitled.jpg
حالا وقتی میخام کامپایل بگیرم این ارور هارو دارم.
[PAClient Error] Error: E2312 Unable to execute '"C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\15.  0\PlatformSDKs\adt-bundle-windows-x86-20131030\sdk\build-tools\android-4.4\Aapt.exe" package -f -M "C:\test\Android\Debug\Project1\AndroidManifest.xm  l" -F "C:\test\Android\Debug\Project1\bin\Project1-unsigned.apk" -I "C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\15.0  \PlatformSDKs\adt-bundle-windows-x86-20131030\sdk\platforms\android-10\android.jar" -S "C:\test\Android\Debug\Project1\res" -A "C:\test\Android\Debug\Project1\assets" "C:\test\Android\Debug\Project1\library" "C:\test\Android\Debug\Project1\classes"' (Error 1)[PAClient Error] Error: E2312 C:\test\Android\Debug\Project1\AndroidManifest.xml  :21: error: No resource identifier found for attribute 'largeHeap' in package 'android'
[PAClient Error] Error: E2312 C:\test\Android\Debug\Project1\AndroidManifest.xml  :21: error: No resource identifier found for attribute 'hardwareAccelerated' in package 'android'
Failed
در Android tools هم که چک میکنم همه چی درسته.حتی در اکلیپس هم همین Api داره جواب میده. پس مشکل از دلفی باید باشه.
Untitl1ed.png
راه حلی دارید؟

----------


## sajioo

mask از شبیه ساز خود دلفی میخوای استفاده کنی یا از گوشی ؟

----------


## Mask

> mask از شبیه ساز خود دلفی میخوای استفاده کنی یا از گوشی ؟


فرقی نداره. با هیجکدوم نمیشه.

----------


## Sir.V65j

سلام 
SDK Manager این فایل رو دانلود میکنه:
https://dl-ssl.google.com/android/repository/android-2.3.3_r02-linux.zip
احتمال میدم چون فایل برا لینوکسه این ارور رو میده

----------


## Mask

> سلام 
> SDK Manager این فایل رو دانلود میکنه:
> https://dl-ssl.google.com/android/repository/android-2.3.3_r02-linux.zip
> احتمال میدم چون فایل برا لینوکسه این ارور رو میده


راه حل چیه؟

----------

